# Der Nordend-Express



## Tamekks (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
seit Heute habe ich den ersten Teil eines Vierteiligen Hörbuches bei Youtube veröffentlicht.
Mal eine kleine Weihnachtsgeschichte für Jung und Alt!

Der Nordend-Express Teil1: Aufbruch in eine wundersame Reise
[attachment=13046:302843_4007925036489_97032085_n.jpg]
Story:
&#9658;Der kleine Orc-Grunzling Gobog zweifelte an der Existenz des Alt-Vater-Winters. Doch dann passierte etwas das sein ganzes Leben veränderte.
&#9658;Teil 1:
Die reise mit dem Nordend-Express beginnt und Gobog lernt die anderen Kinder kennen. Zusammen mit den Schaffner "Krikitt", den Taurenjungen "Pan" und den Menschenmädchen "Larissa" steuern sie nun auf den eisigen Kontinent zu. Doch was erwartet sie und was hat der Lichkönig damit zu tun?

&#9658;Der Nordend-Express ist eine Vierteilige Adventsserie für die ganze Familie!
Eine Geschichte über Freundschaft, Familie und die Dinge auf die es ankommt im Leben. Make Love, no Warcraft! 

Und Hier gehts zur Hörgeschichte!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (3. Dezember 2012)

Da mag jemand den Film ''Der Polarexpress'' glaube ich


----------



## Tamekks (3. Dezember 2012)

Jap der ist schon echt nett.  Aber an sich wird die Geschichte nur in ein paar Groben Details an den Polar-Express erinnern.^^


----------



## Eyora (3. Dezember 2012)

LetsEinfallslos002 schrieb:


> Da mag jemand den Film ''Der Polarexpress'' glaube ich



Ist ja auch ein super Film. Ich schaue ihn immer wieder gerne.

Bin gespannt auf das Hörbuch.


----------



## Tamekks (3. Dezember 2012)

Da wird es auf jeden Fall noch einige Überraschungen geben. Freu mich selbst schon darauf den neuen Text für die zweite Folge einzusprechen


----------



## Tamekks (9. Dezember 2012)

Der Nordend-Express Teil 2: Der Fremde (wow Weihnachtsgeschichte)[DE]
[attachment=13053:der fremde.jpg]
&#9658;Der kleine Orc-Grunzling Gobog zweifelte an der Existenz des Alt-Vater-Winters. Doch dann passierte etwas das sein ganzes Leben veränderte.
&#9658;Teil 2:
Der Nordend Express erreicht Nordend, Gobog lernt den kleinen Troll besser kennen und stößt auf ein Volk das er noch nie zuvor gesehen hat. Im Wald trifft der kleine Orc noch einen mysteriösen Fremden. Doch wer ist er?

&#9658;Der Nordend-Express ist eine Vierteilige Adventsserie für die ganze Familie!
Eine Geschichte über Freundschaft, Familie und die Dinge auf die es ankommt im Leben. Make Love, no Warcraft! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbT4KI0L8e8


----------

